# Disected Backwoods. You won't believe what happened next...



## Saetherhaug (Dec 31, 2016)

I'm not sure if i posted this picture on the forums before, but some time back I saw this picture on a cigar group on Facebook.
This guy had bought a pack of Backwoods purely to disect it and find out how they look on the inside. What he found was something that made me feel slightly unwell.
Thought i'd share it with you guys!

Personally i've never tried backwoods, but i understand they are some cheap gas station sticks. After seing this i probably won't go out of my way to try them.

(Note: I can't find the name of the original poster, so sorry about that. copied it for educational purposes)


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Mmmmmmm..protein.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

To me, these don't look like tobacco beetle eggs. Too big and too many. I think it's photoshopped IMHO. I found the original post on Reddit.com.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WTF/comments/6jnhel


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

I don't usually respond to nonsense, but this is very obviously Photoshoped


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Nobody believes what they read on the Internet anymore....sad world. Anyone who believes that you're gonna find quality tobacco in gas station cigars is fooling themselves even if the pic is Photoshop'd...havent had one in 30 years.


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

My buddy smokes the backwoods bourbon sometimes. I've smoked one with him on occasion. It's quite obvious they are cheap cigars made with garbage tobacco, but that pic seems pretty far fetched by any stretch of the imagination. 
If it wasn't for the fact that backwoods has some pretty impressive world sales numbers and flavors people like, they wouldn't continue to buy them at $4/5-pack. Those that like cheap cigars will keep backwoods going. That's their choice.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

I'm not trying to sound insulting, but the fact that it's a fake story matches up perfectly with the typical clickbait story that starts with the title "You won't believe what happened next"..


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

WABOOM said:


> I'm not trying to sound insulting, but the fact that it's a fake story matches up perfectly with the typical clickbait story that starts with the title "You won't believe what happened next"..


What I really want to know is what celebrities look like now.


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> What I really want to know is what celebrities look like now.


Or which celebrities are broke and why.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8 (Mar 30, 2016)

msmith1986 said:


> Or which celebrities are broke and why.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Or how he lost 50 lbs in just 7 days.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

I hate finding baby alien eggs in my cigars:


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

bpegler said:


> I hate finding baby alien eggs in my cigars:


They find those in fauxhibas don't they..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Saetherhaug (Dec 31, 2016)

WABOOM said:


> I'm not trying to sound insulting, but the fact that it's a fake story matches up perfectly with the typical clickbait story that starts with the title "You won't believe what happened next"..


Haha, i honestly did not know it was fake, i just tried to be funny :vs_laugh:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I don't like to "hate" on drugstore cigars cuz I used to smoke a ton of the old ones...El Productos, Hav A Tampa, A&C Grenadiers...Optimos etc. They do serve a purpose for those who can't afford premium cigars but we have to be real about what they are....they are not anything approaching quality. Would I ever smoke one again.....not bloody likely because once you've been to Heaven you don't revisit Hell. I always keep a good cigar handy...I rarely will ever go out and not have a good cigar with me. One day I was out and about and my car overheated...had to call AAA and have it towed but I had my Churchill cigar with me and it was nice kicking back with a good cigar while I waited an hour for the guy to show up. My wife likes to shop so I'll smoke a cigar and sit on the bench that is marked....SMOKING PERMITTED.....and I people watch and pretty soon other guys show up with their cigars and we're having a great time and some wives show up and we tell em to keep shopping...funny!


----------



## CraigC (Jan 10, 2014)

They have their place. I still smoke these on occasion and would rather smoke a Backwoods than nothing at all. I prefer them to take on camping or hunting trips when a handmade is not convenient or possible. I have no problem smoking these when I'm in the woods and a $30 handmade on my front porch. Now if you find me smoking a cheap cigar on my front porch, you know something is wrong!


----------

